# Canon Rebel XTi wont power on



## tinalwrn (Jul 5, 2010)

Rebel is 3years old. 
Went to start shooting baseball game and nothing....
No power...no lights, no motor, not even a flash or blink.
I have tried:
new batteries
start up without the lense/CF card
start up with a different CF card
connecting to the laptop
cleaned the battery, the CF card and the AV oupt doors and inspected 
jiggling the on/off switch
jiggling the camera mode dial

Still nothing?
Any suggestions.
My thought is the  power board.


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2010)

> * Spamming is not tolerated. Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention. Furthermore, should it be obvious by your signature or posting style that you are here only to promote your business or product, you may receive a warning or possibly be banned. It is permissible for active, involved members to post links to their personal or business web sites.




The above is from TPF's Rules and Regs:
The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ

Your camera is broken and needs to be sent in for repair.

There is additional information in the other thread you started, regarding the same issue.


----------

